
Twitch Plays Pokemon Go - sagnew
https://www.twitch.tv/twitchpokemongo
======
sagnew
A group of hackNY fellows built this over the weekend :) It's pretty fun so
far! Hopefully the account they made doesn't get immediately banned.

